# What Should I Get?



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi all
I just posted in a previous topic that all of my piranhas died from a stupid mistake so i guess i have to be extra careful next time..anyway.. now i have a large empty tank..i'm trying to search for the meanest fish i can get in the tank..i'm now having a lot of thoughts..am looking for a fish that:
1-Very aggressive toward other fish and its owner i dont care
2-can eat anything (i used to feed my piranhas alot of chicken breast, its cheeper than the pellets from where i am)
3-not shy at all
i did some little research so i'm between these 4 species:

*Dovii
*Oscars
*SnakeHead (Red Snakehead is the only availble specie in my country)
*RedBelly piranhas-wich i need more than 6 atleast ofcourse (only piranha specie availble in my country or else i would say rhom)

So which of these should i get, or if u can tell me about something else? 
and im sorry for my bad english


----------



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

Mmmmmm... seems like not many people have experience over here..i dunno


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Flowerhorn or red devil

But pellets should be fed, never chicken

If cheap bacon was available would you feed that also??? I should hope not.

This is another case of people keeping/wanting fish for the wrong reasons.


----------



## 92cw12 (Aug 31, 2012)

An oscar makes a great pet, they aren´t shy, eat anything, will eat small fish in a flash and can be taught tricks.


----------

